# Bronica medium format lenses on my Canon bodies



## sniper x (Jul 18, 2016)

A while back I had a 30d, and my old Canon film camera bodies, A2e's to be exact. I also had a nice system for medium format film, a Bronica ETRS with four 120 backs, a 220 back, and a Polaroid back, speed grip, waste level finder,  40, 75, 150 primes, all super clean lenses. After getting a Ti1, I decided to try the Fotodix adapter so I could use the lenses on my T1i. I got a super clean 5D MKII last week so gave them a try on both bodies. The lenses work great as long as you use the DOF preview button and use all Manual settings on the cameras. Since the lenses are all manual and don't talk to DSLR's you need to hold the DOF button to stop the lenses down to the correct set aperture.

I made a little Velcro strap for the DOF button on the lenses so I would not have to press and hold it whilst taking the shot. so if anyone is interested here is the drill I use.

Make sure the camera is turned off and install the lens on the camera with the adapter on the lens. I do it this way due to the fact the lens is a bear to swap whilst the adapter is on the camera. It such a tight fit, that I am afraid to damage the camera using enough force to swap out the lens.

Set the camera to all manual, compose the shot set the settings to your needs, focus with the lens wide open, and stop down the lens with the DOF button. That's really all there is to it. At some point I'll look into what difference there is in the focal length on both the APS C sensor camera, and my full frame camera. Unless someone here can tell me what that may be. I was so interested in just what the captured image looked like quality wise that I didn't pay attention to the focal length difference. So far I am impressed with the quality. I'll do more as time permits with the lenses when I get a chance including a comparison on focal lengths so may follow up if anyone is interested.


----------



## sniper x (Jul 18, 2016)

After spending about two hours on the net trying to find a handy chart, I have decided to try again later. The closest so called answer I have been able to find on the focal length question is 65% or so when using a 645 lens on a 35mm full frame camera. Well, we shall see when I get time to do the test.


----------

